# Icelantic vs. Liberty?



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking at buying local this year, and the Icelantic Keeper, Icelantic Nomad, and Liberty Helix are at the top of my list. I was hoping for a little insight as I have not skied any of the above.

150-155lbs, 5'10", aggressive but not expert. Coming off of 170's, I figure something in that range would be plenty given the added width of the new skis. I try to ski a bit of everything, including park, and I'm a first year instructor. I am looking for a one ski quiver, and I know Icelantic bills the Nomad as such, but the early rise on the Keeper and Helix appeal to me. I traditionally snowboard on powder days, but want to step up my ski game. I had a buddy that is a lifetime instructor at WP tell me that if I buy new skis w/out semi-rocker or early rise, I'll regret it.

Having only skied traditional camber, I have no idea what I'm missing, or what I'll be giving up for that matter in an early rise ski. 

Thanks all for any input.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

So both of these companie are in Colorado but Icelantics are pressed in Co and Libertys are pressed in China. I had a buddy just get the Helix and it looks like a solid ski with an early rise tip as opposed to the Nomad which is a traditional camber ski. You will be giving up a short turning radius (quicker turns) and less float on a powder day with a traditional camber ski. But if you snowboard on powder days and want to support local I would go with the Icelantic. 
I have the Keeper and it is on of the funnest skis that I have been on in soft snow....


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I ride the Keeper, I canNOT get the tips to dive ever which I could on the Shamans, early rise tips are sick. You are light enough that the Shaman's would probably work as a one ski quiver as well, demo them.

The Keeper hauls-ass on groomers, carves awesomely and just plows through crud and trenches without blinking. As a park ski it's going to be WAY too heavy though, even in the shortest length which I think is a 167 they weigh a ton, I ride the 173s.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

she rides a 173 shaman and a 178 keeper. she rips it.

the helix is a sick ski, and it sounds like it is built to your weight and wants, you won't be disapointed either way but i sugg. the helix for you. a tad shorter running length/overall. and quick to respond for you. sweet, let us know.


----------



## Tripp (May 22, 2005)

Oddly enough, there's a practically brand new pair of Keepers for sale on this very web site at basically pro deal pricing. Just sayin'.............


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Check out Ski Logik as well.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

My not so humble opinion. Screw Liberty and their chinese made skis. Icelantic is a great local company that is building really good skis. The Nomad is a great do it all well ski. Probably the best since you say you plan to board on powder days. That is until you try skiing on a really good powder day at WP.


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

I talked to a guy at Liberty HQ about this. He said they bring in all the best materials and assemble them in CO. Edges from Germany, graphics from Japan...ok so maybe the Germans make good steel and yeah, those Japanese kids are really artsy. But the best bamboo comes from China? Oh yeah, panda bears are from China, too, they live there because they like to eat the best bamboo. Who knows. At least an American touches it before it gets sold. 

To digress, I appreciate the input and have kinda ruled the Nomad out because of traditional camber. Sounds like the Keeper might be a bit wider than I need, and heavy for park skiing, but I like what I've heard about it. 

The Helix is fairly similar to the Salomon Shogun, the only other ski I was really considering. At least it's made in France and not China. That's a tiny, tiny bit better for my peace of mind...


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Another US made ski that's of good quality is Moment Skis, I don't see many people ride them here, they are really popular around the Tahoe area. Handmade in Reno, NV. You may be interested in the bibby pros. Have a look. I ride the moment Tahoes, traditional camber, and night trains early rise tip and tail. Awesome skis.

Momentskis.com


----------



## Peelsauce (Jul 15, 2011)

Another is RMU (rocky mountain underground) I don't ski much but a few of my buddy's are on the team and they love them. Just another option.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

coloclimber512 said:


> Another US made ski that's of good quality is Moment Skis, I don't see many people ride them here, they are really popular around the Tahoe area. Handmade in Reno, NV. You may be interested in the bibby pros. Have a look. I ride the moment Tahoes, traditional camber, and night trains early rise tip and tail. Awesome skis.
> 
> Momentskis.com


I ride some Movement Free Heels, but they are a Swiss company.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but if you want custom skis on the semi-cheap, http://www.333skis.com/. This guy's got youtube videos on his entire ski making process.
Also, I read in Outside that Drew Bledsoe's a founding member of the custom ski makers of Montana Ski Company. Montana Ski Company ~ Custom Handmade Skis


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

My mistake on the Liberty skis. At some point in the recent past they had outsourced them to China. I even remember reading it in some industry mag about how the company started.
RiverCowboy, I will be working in WP in the next week or two. If you wanna try the best ski ever made, I will bring my Volkl Mantras and set them up for you to try for the day or a few runs. I have owned even more pairs of skis than I have boats and they are still my favorite to do it all. Just PM me if you are interested


----------

